# Happy birthday runner!



## Northerner (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## margie (Mar 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday - hope you have a lovely day!!


----------



## runner (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2012)

Runner many happy returns hun have a good day xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 18, 2012)

Have a fabulous birthday Runner x


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday runner, enjoy your special day.


John


----------



## runner (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you all - a double bonus with Mother's day too.  I got some lovely thoughtful cards, the new Jayne Eyre DVD, a huge bar of fruit and nut, some choc raisins, my very favourite brand of gin and some flowers and hand -made soaps and bath bombs - Perfect! I am a happy woman


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday Runner, have a great day!


----------



## traceycat (Mar 18, 2012)

happy birthday runner, hope you had a lovely day


----------



## runner (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks once again all - had a lovely day.


----------

